
Forget $3,000, Bulls May Retreat If Bitcoin Breaks Its 100-Day Moving Average - pdog
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-09-15/forget-3-000-the-bulls-may-have-lost-if-bitcoin-breaks-2-877
======
pdog
Bitcoin has breached its 50-day moving average ($3,480) as of September 15,
2017.

The 100-day moving average is $2,880 and the 200-day moving average is $1,960.

